# Problems with Gold Bond XP?



## JMC1981 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey Guys,

We are a pretty large outfit out of the North-East and generally try to use Gold Bond XP (purple board) or the GP Mold Guard on bathroom areas and basements; just as a mold inhibitor prevention. However, after not having any problems at all with the XP Purple Board, I have begun to have spots showing through the primer and finish paint. It's not the purple that is showing through, it's not the matter of the color of the board sinking through, or a lack of primer. It's little brown spots that seem to be showing up through the primer. At the first job I simply thought it may have been something that had gotten on the board that I missed when preparing the sheetrock. After that job I payed close attention to the board while preparing it for priming on the most recent job. When I showed up to finish paint the ceilings two days after the priming, there it was, these brown spots all over the board. Since then I plan on just sticking with the Mold Guard until my drywall distributor has pinpointed the problem. Was just wondering if anyone else have been experiencing this? Or has any suggestions on what's causing this?


----------



## VanGoghFinish (Aug 1, 2011)

JMC1981 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> We are a pretty large outfit out of the North-East and generally try to use Gold Bond XP (purple board) or the GP Mold Guard on bathroom areas and basements; just as a mold inhibitor prevention. However, after not having any problems at all with the XP Purple Board, I have begun to have spots showing through the primer and finish paint. It's not the purple that is showing through, it's not the matter of the color of the board sinking through, or a lack of primer. It's little brown spots that seem to be showing up through the primer. At the first job I simply thought it may have been something that had gotten on the board that I missed when preparing the sheetrock. After that job I payed close attention to the board while preparing it for priming on the most recent job. When I showed up to finish paint the ceilings two days after the priming, there it was, these brown spots all over the board. Since then I plan on just sticking with the Mold Guard until my drywall distributor has pinpointed the problem. Was just wondering if anyone else have been experiencing this? Or has any suggestions on what's causing this?


Are you sure your not seeing rust from boom/fork lift bleeding threw the paint! It is harder to see it on the purple board then the regular or the green board!


----------



## JMC1981 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yea its not rust from the taping tools or boom trucks. I'm actually seeing it more in areas where I went heavier with the primer such as around the top corners of the ceiling where its getting hit 2-3 times with the primer.


----------



## VanGoghFinish (Aug 1, 2011)

JMC1981 said:


> Yea its not rust from the taping tools or boom trucks. I'm actually seeing it more in areas where I went heavier with the primer such as around the top corners of the ceiling where its getting hit 2-3 times with the primer.


Ok so your just getting it in the corners threw the spackle? or all over the surface of the board?


----------



## JMC1981 (Aug 27, 2011)

VanGoghFinish said:


> Ok so your just getting it in the corners threw the spackle? or all over the surface of the board?




All over the surface of the board just heavier spotting in the top corner areas.


----------



## JMC1981 (Aug 27, 2011)

Let me get a little more in depth here.. This has happened to me on two jobs. Let me start by saying that I primarily prime with tuff hide. On some house I do two coats, cross hatched on the ceilings as a finish coat and one heavy coat on the walls for a prime coat. On other jobs I do one heavy coat of tuff hide on everything and then spray and back roll the ceilings with Sherwin Williams Masterhide for a finished ceiling. 

Job 1: Three Bathrooms with purple board. 2 Coats of Tuff hide on the ceilings one on the wall. All three ceilings had heavy dotting. Around the top corner of the wall and ceiling was the heaviest of dotting (these are the areas that would receive the largest amount of tuff hide). There was also dotting randomly on some walls but not a ton. Used a stain blocker, repainted the areas everything came out fine.

Job 2: Two bathrooms with purple board. First bathroom was small so I simply put on heavy coat of tuff hide. When dry no spotting. Second bathroom had a very large ceiling. To prevent any shadowing I went with two coats of Tuff Hide, cross hatched on the ceiling. Why dry heavy spotting all across the ceiling. No noticeable spotting on the walls. Finish painted the ceiling with masterhide and none of the spotting bled through. 

So, my correlation is that the heavy tuff hide on the ceilings is causing these spots. Problem with the correlation is that I have sprayed thousands of sheets of purple board without ever having this problem. Secondly, as I mentioned in the first example, some spotting was still showing on the walls that simply received one coat. I don't like to say this but what it looks like is mold forming on the board and bleeding through the primer. I had the reps at our drywall distributor come up and look at it and they were at a loss for an explanation.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Are you smoking in the work area? Perhaps the combination of a little tobacco resin and the moisture of the paint is spotting.

Sounds like an oil/grease bleed through. When you recoat with a latex primer does it continue to bleed? 

My vote is either grease or rust.

Was the metal framing going on and shavings got on the board?


----------



## JMC1981 (Aug 27, 2011)

To continue on, one of the reasons we stopped using the gp mold guard (green board) was because we were having somewhat similar spots showing up through the joint compound. These spots varied in color and never soak through the primer though. Both situations have me befuddled because it's almost as if the moisture of the primer / paint / joint compound is causing this situation but I definitely can't say for certain that this is in fact the cause.


----------



## JMC1981 (Aug 27, 2011)

Metro M & L said:


> Are you smoking in the work area? Perhaps the combination of a little tobacco resin and the moisture of the paint is spotting.
> 
> Sounds like an oil/grease bleed through. When you recoat with a latex primer does it continue to bleed?
> 
> ...


 No smoking on our job sites. No metal framing on either job. It wasn't something left over in my sprayer as I flush them with water. Furthermore, the bathrooms are never sprayed first as I usually work top to bottom, end to end. And this spotting is only happening in areas where purple board is being used which is 1/10 (at most) of the sheets being used on the job. No spotting anywhere else on our job sites except on the XP purple board.

What I have seen before is hydraulic fluid on the sheets from the boom truck.. However, this isn't hydraulic fluid. As I said, what it looks like is mold forming on the board and bleeding through the primer.

On the second job when I re-sprayed and back rolled the ceilings with masterhide it didn't bleed through again. Problem solved, right? Not really because a lot of jobs I offer two coats of tuff hide as a finished ceiling.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Unsolved mysteries :blink:

Not to change subjects but I hang reg board everywhere except wet areas and outdoors.

In my opinion if any kind of drywall gets wet you are going to have problems.

That's exactly what I tell my customers.

JMC Did any Gold Bond reps come out and look at this?


----------



## VanGoghFinish (Aug 1, 2011)

JMC1981 said:


> No smoking on our job sites. No metal framing on either job. It wasn't something left over in my sprayer as I flush them with water. Furthermore, the bathrooms are never sprayed first as I usually work top to bottom, end to end. And this spotting is only happening in areas where purple board is being used which is 1/10 (at most) of the sheets being used on the job. No spotting anywhere else on our job sites except on the XP purple board.
> 
> What I have seen before is hydraulic fluid on the sheets from the boom truck.. However, this isn't hydraulic fluid. As I said, what it looks like is mold forming on the board and bleeding through the primer.
> 
> On the second job when I re-sprayed and back rolled the ceilings with masterhide it didn't bleed through again. Problem solved, right? Not really because a lot of jobs I offer two coats of tuff hide as a finished ceiling.


Alright this is a my opinion. Its the the way you are applying your primer. Way to heavy and where the the XP board doesn't absorb moisture like regular sheetrock and the water based primer is puddling and causing it to stain then bleed threw.


----------



## JMC1981 (Aug 27, 2011)

Big Shoe said:


> Unsolved mysteries :blink:
> 
> Not to change subjects but I hang reg board everywhere except wet areas and outdoors.
> 
> ...



Yeah, we heard from the Gold Bond rep today and he says he thought it was something that had gotten on the board. I disagree 100% though, if there was something on the board like that I would have seen it during the preparation of the board or while I was spraying.


----------



## JMC1981 (Aug 27, 2011)

VanGoghFinish said:


> Alright this is a my opinion. Its the the way you are applying your primer. Way to heavy and where the the XP board doesn't absorb moisture like regular sheetrock and the water based primer is puddling and causing it to stain then bleed threw.


 Yeah, that's what I figured. Although, I am technically not putting my primer on too heavy. Tuff Hide is supposed to be applied by cross hatching two coats back to back. I am just going to have to apply the second coat on the ceilings after a longer period of drying time.


----------

